# Best kabuki brush - recommendations



## july (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey 

I am thinking of ordering this KABUKI BRUSH from ebay .
How can I tell if its fake?
Does anyone know the seller?

Thanks


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

I don't think there is a big market for fake BE brushes so I would place my bet on it being real.  They are not that expensive or popular so I doubt many con artists see a benefit in copying them.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

I agree, chances are, it's real. And what I've noticed is that many people on ebay have bought the kits and sell the pieces individually.


----------



## july (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

thank you both 
I am new in ebay and really dont want to fall on a fake brush...


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

I agree with both posters above, chances are it's probably real.

Did you look into kabuki brushes from other brands? I purchased the BE kit from sephora, and I'm not too fond of this kabuki brush. too scratchy and my face feels irritated with it.


----------



## july (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

Thank you.
What other brands for kabuki brush do you recommend?


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *july* 

 
_Thank you.
What other brands for kabuki brush do you recommend?_

 
MAC 182 is the best for mineral makeup!!  It's incredibly soft and dense and it doesn't shed...I couldn't live without it now that I have it


----------



## retrokitten (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

I personally dislike the BE kabuki brush . . . I used it for a year before experiencing anything else, and now I don't think I'll ever touch it again. I currently use Everyday Minerals' premium kabuki or the Posh mini-kabuki (one of my favorite high-quality DS brands!). Try something else! It's cheaper and will feel better on your face.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

I agree that the BE brush isn't that great. I mean, it does it's job real well, but it feels scratchy. I tried using the Everyday Minerals premium kabuki because I wanted something softer but I didn't like the brush because it shed way too much and was so soft that it would take away from it's density. So... I had to go back to using the BE kabuki. I want to try the MAC one, but don't have the money for now


----------



## july (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

Thanks, 
I also think to try out mac's brush... 
But I also dont have the money for that now .

Wich brush is more recommended mac's kabuki rush or 187 brush ?


----------



## Padmita (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *july* 

 
_Thanks, 
I also think to try out mac's brush... 
But I also dont have the money for that now .

Wich brush is more recommended mac's kabuki rush or 187 brush ?_

 
For applying mineral mu definitely the Kabuki!


----------



## july (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

and for liquid makeup wich is better?

ans thank's


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

its probably real - but like many others are saying, the hairs are prickly.  i bought my brush off of a brush supply website.  i cant remember what kind of hairs they are, but its a flat top and is meant for mineral foundation.  its uuuuuuuuber soft and applies my foundation like a dream.  the brush does matter when it comes to what type of coverage you want!  a lot of people say MM doesn't have good coverage, but if you apply it with the right brush, it can give you heavy coverage!  my brush does that.  its med. to full coverage, so its great.  i'm not sure if i'm supposed to post links here though?  i bought mine on clearance for $10.  its discontinued now, but they have several other brushes.  i haven't tried the others though.


----------



## july (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

How is nars kabuki brush ?
soft ?
any good?


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

check out this ebay seller
http://http://stores.ebay.ca/FOREVER-FEMALE

She has badger brush Kabukis as well as badger hair buffer brushes. Very good quality and not so expensive. I have her Kabuki and it's better and softer than the one from Everydayminerals.


----------



## fatfat (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: How can I tell if this KABUKI BRUSH is fake or real??*

I don't like BE Kabuki either. My favorite is MAC LE Kabuki, as well as Smashbox #19. You can find them cheaper on Ebay. Its a bit pricey side, but definitely worthy!


----------



## Blush (Apr 26, 2007)

*The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Thanks ¡¡¡


----------



## karinaf (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I like the one from BE best, but many of my friends rave about the one MAC sells


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

i read that some like the lumiere kabuki. they said its very soft.


----------



## lil_kismet (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

hands down, the MAC 182.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

MAC 182!! It's pricey, but definately worth it!


----------



## amoona (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

MAC 182 - I'll admit I was hesitant at first to spend so much on a brush but WOW! Worth every penny, idk how I lived without it!!!


----------



## mia88 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I haven't used any other Kabuki's...but MAC 182 is the first brush that has actually buffed loose powder onto my face and made me look flawless.... it's amazing!


----------



## Blush (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

You are tempting me


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

MAC 182 is the best. I have BE kabuki and I hated it. Shed soo much and wasn't nearly as soft as the 182.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

182 for all the reasons listed. The application is flawless with it.


----------



## Tash (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I prefer the Sephora Professional one actually.


----------



## rosquared (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

smashbox #19


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

i was wondering if we can use the 187 or 188 to apply mineral foundation.


----------



## Jeannine8 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I know the Lumiere kabuki has fans.


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

i dont have the 182 but the MAC MA used it to apply Pearl Blossom on my cheeks the other day at the store and it looked amazing!! im considering getting it soon =)


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Bare Essentuals Kabuki Brush. It spreads powder and powder foundations very well.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i was wondering if we can use the 187 or 188 to apply mineral foundation._

 
You can. It will give you sheer coverage.


----------



## Blush (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_I prefer the Sephora Professional one actually._

 
That's the one I've got, but I don't think anything special about it...


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i was wondering if we can use the 187 or 188 to apply mineral foundation._

 
Personally, I think no. The 187 was designed for a stippling motion, not a swirling buffing motion, and it would not be dense enough for foundation powder. A kabuki would work much better.

The 182 is my fav as well.


----------



## honeybee1959 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Bare Escentuals kabuki felt scratchy on my face. By the time I put on foundation and mineral veil several days in a row my skin felt slightly raw.

I recently switched over to Alima foundation and bought an Alima #25 brush. It is ooh so very soft...the softest I've ever felt. I just wish the bristle end was fatter and I wish the handle was smaller. That is, I wish they'd make that brush in kabuki form.

While waiting for my #25 to arrive, I bought an Essence of Beauty kabuki for $10 at CVS. It is bigger, more dense and a LOT softer than my Bare Escentuals brush. This is, by far, the best kabuki for the price.

Now, I use the Alima #25 for foundation and the EoB kabuki for mineral veil.


----------



## Tash (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 

 
_That's the one I've got, but I don't think anything special about it..._

 

I very rarely use it, so I don't care much about it.


----------



## corngrl2 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Beauty First sells a brand called Urban Essentials.  They have a kabuki that is white and black...it has awesome coverage and is the softest brush i have ever used!


----------



## Dana72 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mia88* 

 
_I haven't used any other Kabuki's...but MAC 182 is the first brush that has actually buffed loose powder onto my face and made me look flawless.... it's amazing!_


----------



## jenii (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Well, the best mineral foundation brush I have is the Alima one. It's really soft, even though it takes like THREE DAYS to dry after you wash it. Still, worth it because it's such a nice soft brush.

As for ones that are in the kabuki shape, I like Tarte's "glam on the go" brush. It even has a little carrying case.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Well, the best mineral foundation brush I have is the Alima one. It's really soft, even though it takes like THREE DAYS to dry after you wash it. Still, worth it because it's such a nice soft brush.

As for ones that are in the kabuki shape, I like Tarte's "glam on the go" brush. It even has a little carrying case._

 

LOL. I asked Kate about that and she told me to gently squeeze it with a paper towel after rinsing and then it will dry overnight. It does!


----------



## Makeuplovingal (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

My HG kabuki for applying minerals is the Aromaleigh Silky Smooth Taklon Kabuki. I have the MAC 182, Cat Cosmetics Kabuki, Aromaleigh Delectable Kabuki, and I used to have the Alima #25 brush, but the Aromaleigh is by far the best one. It gives the best coverage and is super soft. It is similar to the Alima #25 brush but has a bigger head and of course a shorter handle, it also isn't quite as dense as the #25, plus its cheaper!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Oh thanks for posting about that - I'm a big fan of the Alima brush, but I just ordered the Aromaleigh after reading your post. I'm always on the lookout for more soft synthetic brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does Aromaleigh really take 5 business days to ship? I am so spoiled by Alima, lol.


----------



## Blush (May 21, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Thanks a lot, ladies, for your input.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Smashbox kabuki brush, is pretty good. I've only tried smashbox's and bare escentuals and I find that its rather scratchy.


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

The BE Kabuki bristles are way too harsh and it constantly sheds.......I threw it away! I've heard so many wonderful things about the 182 that I'm going to buy it.


----------



## liv (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

The Essence of Beauty one is AWESOME.  I'm talking about the newer ones (black handle, blondish hairs), it is so dense and soft, it really does feel exactly like a 182 to me.  I would check it out, the brand is at CVS.


----------



## lotus (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

i've heard nothing but good raves about mac's kabuki brush and cat cosmetics' kabuki. there's a sale going on right now @ catcosmetics.com, you can save 15%.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lotus* 

 
_i've heard nothing but good raves about mac's kabuki brush and cat cosmetics' kabuki. there's a sale going on right now @ catcosmetics.com, you can save 15%._

 

Good deal. Before I switched to all synthetic brushes I used Cat's kabuki and thought it was very good. Didn't think the MAC 182 had anything over it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeuplovingal* 

 
_My HG kabuki for applying minerals is the Aromaleigh Silky Smooth Taklon Kabuki. I have the MAC 182, Cat Cosmetics Kabuki, Aromaleigh Delectable Kabuki, and I used to have the Alima #25 brush, but the Aromaleigh is by far the best one. It gives the best coverage and is super soft. It is similar to the Alima #25 brush but has a bigger head and of course a shorter handle, it also isn't quite as dense as the #25, plus its cheaper!_

 

I received the Aromaleigh Silky Smooth Taklon Kabuki today, and while it is super soft it is also REALLY full of dye.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've washed it 5 times so far and it's still not washing clear. Keeping my fingers crossed that the dye won't bother my rosacea.


----------



## Michelle3 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

MAC and Smashbox have great ones!


----------



## entipy (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Wow. I can't imagine a brush being worth $45! I wish I had it to spend and find out. LOL.


----------



## Makeuplovingal (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Oh thanks for posting about that - I'm a big fan of the Alima brush, but I just ordered the Aromaleigh after reading your post. I'm always on the lookout for more soft synthetic brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does Aromaleigh really take 5 business days to ship? I am so spoiled by Alima, lol._

 
No, they have never taken 5 days to ship, usually ships out the next business day IME. I hope you love it as much as I do!!


----------



## Makeuplovingal (May 24, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I received the Aromaleigh Silky Smooth Taklon Kabuki today, and while it is super soft it is also REALLY full of dye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've washed it 5 times so far and it's still not washing clear. Keeping my fingers crossed that the dye won't bother my rosacea._

 
That is wierd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I don't remember mine having a lot of dye when I first washed it. But who knows. I once had a MAC 187 that had tons of dye and it smelled so bad, I could never use it for liquid because it would turn my face gray. I returned it and got another one and that one does not release any dye when I wash it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 25, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeuplovingal* 

 
_No, they have never taken 5 days to ship, usually ships out the next business day IME. I hope you love it as much as I do!!_

 

I just tried it for the first time and I do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Besides the softness and great application, I have less flying minerals than with other brushes, which I really appreciate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It also dried very quickly. Thanks again for the recommendation! I will definitely switch back and forth between this and the Alima.


----------



## iammakeupaddict (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

i like my bobbi brown kabuki brush. i've tried several cheaper brands and concluded, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Jillipede (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I like the MAC 182. I thought the Smashbox #19 and the BE Kabuki were both scratchy on my face compared to the 182. I also have the Aromaleigh Silky Smooth Taklon and while if feels nice and soft, the shape of the bristles is not wide enough for my taste. The brush is too narrow so I prefer the 182. I will use the Taklon one for blush..


----------



## boudoir (May 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I have the Bourgeois Kabuki http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=1958 and the MAC 182. The Bourgeois is okay but the 182 is awesome!! I actually bought it after reading this thread teehee!!


----------



## evil (May 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

i love my synthetic kabuki, it;s the softest thing ever, i just want to pet it all day

here're where to get them

lumiere
uglogirl
essentialbeautysupplies
foreverfemale


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I bought the Essence of Beauty kabuki today at CVS. I can't wait to use it tomorrow! It's actually my 1st full-size kabuki.


----------



## entipy (May 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Well, using the kabuki was a new experience for me, for sure! The only thing negative I have to say is that this brush seems to shed a good bit.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evil* 

 
_i love my synthetic kabuki, it;s the softest thing ever, i just want to pet it all day

here're where to get them

lumiere
uglogirl
essentialbeautysupplies
foreverfemale_

 

Thanks for all those links. I'm hoping to find a synthetic version of MAC's 187 or 129 one of these days, but so far no luck. I do know that Alima is working on a synthetic skunk brush. MAC customer service also told me a short time ago that they're working on more synthetic brushes too. I have the synthetic angled blush brush from the Raquel collection and I like it alot.


----------



## iluvmac (May 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I tried the Sephora kabuki and it sucks! It loses hair and it scrapes my skin. 10 euros gone with the wind. I think I'll buy the 182.


----------



## astronaut (May 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I have the smashbox one and it is niiiccceeee!


----------



## evil (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Thanks for all those links. I'm hoping to find a synthetic version of MAC's 187 or 129 one of these days, but so far no luck. I do know that Alima is working on a synthetic skunk brush. MAC customer service also told me a short time ago that they're working on more synthetic brushes too. I have the synthetic angled blush brush from the Raquel collection and I like it alot._

 
you're welcome

to be fair, the only kabukis i have are synthetic except for a philosophy one.  i was hoping the philosophy one was made of the same hair as their supernatural brush.  i just bought another sythetic kabuki off ebay from this seller.  

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZtun...easuresQQhtZ-1

i heard uglogirl's kabuki was the softest, but it's also slightly more expensive.  but any one would be nice cause they never shed. i see alot of others selling them too now.

aromaleigh
madminerals 
essentialbeautysupplies


----------



## liv (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_Well, using the kabuki was a new experience for me, for sure! The only thing negative I have to say is that this brush seems to shed a good bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh really?  Mine has barely shed, I'd say less than ten hairs.  I've heard that these brushes can be a bit hit or miss, I would take it back and exchange if it keeps shedding.  =]


----------



## MrPink (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_I bought the Essence of Beauty kabuki today at CVS. I can't wait to use it tomorrow! It's actually my 1st full-size kabuki._

 
How much was it? I'm on the prowl for a cheap kabuki...


----------



## sigwing (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I've gotten brushes I like at Walgreens, the Perfection brand, which are often buy one-get one.  They have some double ended brushes, and one that is a big fluffy/flat brush at one end that's GREAT for skinfinishes and bronzer powders, and at the end of it is a dense, short "crewcut" type brush that's for blending that I've used for the mineral powders.
They're all in the $10 or less range and I really like them.  I bought their kabuki, too, for like $5 and it works for me.


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

The only one I have tried is the MAC 182, and I love it and would highly recomend it!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Mac 182, 182 182!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Ive tried EDM Kabuki Brush and it's so rough on the face, I bought Bobbi Brown's Kabuki Brush and I love it!!! So soft!!!


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

hmm...i own no brushes right now, but i'm trying to read as many forums as possible and eventually buy a few of them.  as for the 182/kabukis, i know it's for powders, etc., but do you think it'd be possible to use it for blush application?  or is there really a better brush to use for blush/highlighter application?  i'm trying to just buy one blush brush...


----------



## tanbelina (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I live in Hong Kong and yesterday went round to several MAC and Bobbi Brown counters - both of which told me that the kabukis (182 and the Face brush, respectively) were limited editions and thus out of stock... (the BB MA told me their kabuki _might_ come in in October) 

This is news to me, because I realize there was the LE Catherine Deneuve 182, but on the MAC website, the 182 is listed and in stock. Because I live in Hong Kong, I don't want to pay for the shipping in order to get the Aromaleigh/Alima/Lumiere brushes... so does anyone have any alternative suggestions for kabukis? I'm currently using the BE flawless application brush which is, for the moment, doable, but definitely not my #1 choice. 
Thanks!


----------



## me_jelly (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I've had the BE Kabuki (way to scratchy), the Estee Lauder Kabuki (got stiff after many washing) - and finally invested in a MAC kabuki about half a year ago - it's THE best kabuki ever - very soft (yet firm), very dense, and extremely lush, definitely a great investment especially if you use mineral makeup and/or bronzer


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tanbelina* 

 
_I live in Hong Kong and yesterday went round to several MAC and Bobbi Brown counters - both of which told me that the kabukis (182 and the Face brush, respectively) were limited editions and thus out of stock... (the BB MA told me their kabuki might come in in October) 

This is news to me, because I realize there was the LE Catherine Deneuve 182, but on the MAC website, the 182 is listed and in stock. Because I live in Hong Kong, I don't want to pay for the shipping in order to get the Aromaleigh/Alima/Lumiere brushes... so does anyone have any alternative suggestions for kabukis? I'm currently using the BE flawless application brush which is, for the moment, doable, but definitely not my #1 choice. 
Thanks!_

 
That's odd. The 182 was made permanent, maybe not in HK? That sucks if that's the case...it's such a perfect brush.


----------



## alysaunknox (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

i really want the mac 182 now. i must have it.


----------



## reeson32 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

the BE kabuki is scratchy, mac 182 is so soft and sheds little, and I love it.


----------



## neotrad (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I've recently bought the MAC 182, and it's still in the package... I've been thinking if I should swap it away if it really sheds so bad and the black dye comes off so much as the reviews on MUA and other sites...  

Why must many makeup brushes be dyed??? 

plus...I didn't know it was made in China until I received it in the mail... kind of disappointed cause the quality of the most things made in China isn't so good...as my experiences.  :/


----------



## user79 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 

 
_I've recently bought the MAC 182, and it's still in the package... I've been thinking if I should swap it away if it really sheds so bad and the black dye comes off so much as the reviews on MUA and other sites...  

Why must many makeup brushes be dyed??? 

plus...I didn't know it was made in China until I received it in the mail... kind of disappointed cause the quality of the most things made in China isn't so good...as my experiences.  :/_

 
The 182 has received a lot of underserved bad rap because people buy it off Ebay and _unknowingly _end up with fakes, and therefore badmouth it undeservedly. Of course a fake brush is going to shed and be crap. The REAL 182 brush bought from a MAC store is a high quality brush, absolutely essential to mineral makeup. It does NOT shed very much at all, and does NOT give off dye. I don't even think the bristles are dyed?

I *HATE *when people review brushes on makeupalley.com that they have bought off Ebay, they are very likely fake as fuck!!

I would def not swap it away.


----------



## user79 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_hmm...i own no brushes right now, but i'm trying to read as many forums as possible and eventually buy a few of them.  as for the 182/kabukis, i know it's for powders, etc., but do you think it'd be possible to use it for blush application?  or is there really a better brush to use for blush/highlighter application?  i'm trying to just buy one blush brush..._

 
I don't think the 182 would make a good blush brush, just because of how wide it is, you wouldn't be able to get a precise application.

For blush, you should get either the 187 or the 168.


----------



## summerxdreams (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I like the Sephora Bronzer brush. Dont' get the sephora kabuki though, it's super scratchy!


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The 182 has received a lot of underserved bad rap because people buy it off Ebay and unknowingly end up with fakes, and therefore badmouth it undeservedly. Of course a fake brush is going to shed and be crap. The REAL 182 brush bought from a MAC store is a high quality brush, absolutely essential to mineral makeup. It does NOT shed very much at all, and does NOT give off dye. I don't even think the bristles are dyed?

I *HATE *when people review brushes on makeupalley.com that they have bought off Ebay, they are very likely fake as fuck!!

I would def not swap it away._

 
I got mine from the MAC site and it sheds a lot...maybe I just got a dud.


----------



## sOo_femme (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Anyone know how the Sephora kabuki brush is or even the Sugar powder brush?
I just can't bring myself to pay $45 for a brush. =/


----------



## mandragora (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I've been using Walgreen's Perfection brand.  It's soft and doesn't shed.  And you can't beat the price ($5).


----------



## entipy (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

For those of you who have the 182 brush, how do you clean it? So far, almost all the face brushes I own have poofed out a lot after I wash them, making their application of my minerals really NOT as good. I'd hate to pay $45 for a brush then fuck it up by washing it incorrectly. LOL.

I currently have the Everyday Minerals Premium Kabuki (okay but not really dense enough and sheds pretty badly), two Everyday Minerals Premium Flat Top (which I really like, but again get poofy when I wash them and shed a tiny bit), and an Essence of Beauty kabuki (got from CVS - it's nice and soft and fairly dense but, again, poofed when I washed it and sheds badly).

So, I'm trying to decide whether to splurge on the 182 or not. I'm worried it won't give me as heavy a coverage as I like (like I get with a Flat Top), and I'm worried I'll ruin it when I wash it.

Any tips, suggestions, hints, or advice??


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

the 182 is one of the best investments you can make. I just got a second one for my to-go-pouch and it's the best!!!


----------



## evil (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_For those of you who have the 182 brush, how do you clean it? So far, almost all the face brushes I own have poofed out a lot after I wash them, making their application of my minerals really NOT as good. I'd hate to pay $45 for a brush then fuck it up by washing it incorrectly. LOL.

I currently have the Everyday Minerals Premium Kabuki (okay but not really dense enough and sheds pretty badly), two Everyday Minerals Premium Flat Top (which I really like, but again get poofy when I wash them and shed a tiny bit), and an Essence of Beauty kabuki (got from CVS - it's nice and soft and fairly dense but, again, poofed when I washed it and sheds badly).

So, I'm trying to decide whether to splurge on the 182 or not. I'm worried it won't give me as heavy a coverage as I like (like I get with a Flat Top), and I'm worried I'll ruin it when I wash it.

Any tips, suggestions, hints, or advice??_

 

i don't have this problem since i use a synthetic one but i have read that some people wrap a paper towel around it with a rubberband while it dries, but then again don't take my word for it.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_For those of you who have the 182 brush, how do you clean it? So far, almost all the face brushes I own have poofed out a lot after I wash them, making their application of my minerals really NOT as good. I'd hate to pay $45 for a brush then fuck it up by washing it incorrectly. LOL.

So, I'm trying to decide whether to splurge on the 182 or not. I'm worried it won't give me as heavy a coverage as I like (like I get with a Flat Top), and I'm worried I'll ruin it when I wash it.

Any tips, suggestions, hints, or advice??_

 
I just wash my brushes (including the 181 and 182) in a warm bath of Johnsons baby shampoo, if they are really dirty I just put a drop of extra shampoo on them. Then rinse them of with warm water, let them drip out and push out the water with a towel. Then I let them (naturally) dry on a towel, I let the 181 and 182 dry standing up.

All my brushes are in great condition and I wash them at least once a week, I have no problem with shedding! Don't hesitate.....just buy the 182, you won't be sorry!!!


----------



## loves_macxoxo (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

BE!! for sure


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

The Nars Botan Brush. Expensive, but nothing is better,IMO. Vey dense,soft goat hair that washes well. Feels like the top of a cat's head. I buff all my powders in with this! Sephora also makes a brozing brush that is only 25 dollars and its a great quality brush. Its juust like a Kabuki,except for a longer,fat,user friendly handle. Washes well,alll natural hair,its a steal. The BE Kabuki had to be the worst,scratchiest brush ever....I was picking hairs off my face. Great product,lousy brushes. BE's Heavenly Face Brush was much better, but not nearly as good as the Botan or Sephora's Bronzing.....


----------



## l1lvague (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

well, i use my sephora bronzer brush for my BE~ IT WORKS GREAT. ITS SOOOO SOFT TOO


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

MAC 182 = 10/10! i love it so much deffo worth buying


----------



## Jacq-i (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I have the Too Faced kabuki brush and I love it!!


----------



## entipy (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I finally broke down and bought the 182! I will (hopefully) try it out tomorrow morning if it's dry by then! I can't wait! It's really soft and nicely dense and cut great!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I enjoy the Cover FX kabuki... very soft on my sensitive skin.


----------



## entipy (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Oh my holy cow!!! I used my 182 brush this morning, and I am in luuuurrrrrve!!! It is SO worth the money!! Check out these pictures:

The first picture was using the brush I normally use:
http://nookra.com/makeup/nose-edm.jpg

This picture was using the 182
http://nookra.com/makeup/nose-mac.jpg

Look at the difference in my pores! OMG!

THE best face brush I've used. I would (and have already) highly recommend it!


----------



## goink (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I have Bobbi Brown's face brush. I've had it for a while.
I wished I waited a bit for the 182. Maybe when I have more cash...


----------



## entipy (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_I have Bobbi Brown's face brush. I've had it for a while.
I wished I waited a bit for the 182. Maybe when I have more cash..._

 
When you have more cash, you should definitely get the 182!!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I have had the BE Kabuki Brush... again like most of you said, it was too scratchy and shed a ton. But I was looking for a good rep'd cheap kabuki and I ended up getting the Benefit Kabuki for $18USD and the Sugar Cosmetics Kabuki for $16USD. I love them both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are so soft and hardly shed!

I never see people buying Sugar Cosmetics... it's kinda sad. I love their stuff >_>


----------



## july (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Today I finally bought the 182 and I am in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she is sooo cute !
with mac's face&body makeup I hope I will remember how to work with this brush .


----------



## amazed527 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I have the BE and it sheds like crazy. I plan on taking it back to see if I got a bad one. If not and they are all like that then I am moving on to a really good one.


----------



## dollypink (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

has anyone used a kabuki from the ebay seller bunbuncity?
thanks


----------



## msmack (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Lumiere Kabuki's! Long handled one, short one and baby 'buki!!! HG! 

Long Handled Kabuki : Slimmer, longer handle (duh). Dense, REALLY soft synthetic bristles... a bit smaller head than the reg 'buki $16.00 usd?
Short handled Kabuki: Short, sturdy handle, black. Nice dense REALLY soft head. $14.00 usd?
Baby 'Buki : Nice small 'buki perfect for getting into hard places lol $10 usd


I LOVE LUMIERE and their brushes! I am going to order the buffing brush as well. The mineral foundations are awesome too. www.lumierecosmetics.com and check out the reviews on MUA on these brushes! CHEAP prices too!! FREE SHIPPING TO US AND CANADA!


----------



## gracetre123 (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

have anyone tried the one from aristry?? I think it's good...


----------



## frocher (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I love the 182.  To be honest mine shed a lot the first few times I washed it but then it stopped shedding and has been perfect ever since.  I have tried a lot of kabukis trying to find the best one, and imo it's the 182.


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I've been using the EM kabuki & as it was my first experience with a kabuki, I wasn't sure if they all were this way or not. It definitely sheds too much &isn't very soft. But I use it to apply MMU on my cheeks, shin, &forehead. And the result is amazing.

I use the MAC baby kabuki 181SE from the Nordy's Novel Twist collection that around my nose/eyebrowns/upper lip to apply MMU. Its super soft &I've considered getting the 182, but have yet to take the plunge.

I just purchased the Aromaleigh synthetic one online, but it has yet to come in the mail. I've heard so many great things &for under half the price of the 182 I figured its worth a shot.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I really love my Handy Buki from BE, I do wish the bristles were a little softer but I've been told the 182 from MAC is amazing!


----------



## sharon7 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollypink* 

 
_has anyone used a kabuki from the ebay seller bunbuncity?
thanks_

 
Hi

I was thinking of buying a kabuki brush from bunbuncity too. Let me know what you think of them if you do buy one. 

Here are some reviews:  http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ght=bunbuncity


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I love the kabuki from Cat Cosmetics. It's incredibly soft, doesn't shed or gives off dye and comes in a nice faux black leather case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besides Cat's kabuki I also like the Chanel #08, which is a little smaller and more dense than the Cat one. It's also very soft and doesn't shed. I use this one when I need to pick up more product.

I have NARS #19 as well but don't really like it. I like the fact that the handle is long, so you have more grip, but the bristles scratch my face and dome is not completely even shaped, so you don't pick up product evenly.


----------



## entipy (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

While I still definitely love my 182 brush, it's shedding a lot more than I'd like considering how much I paid for it!

I've found another kabuki which is really pretty darn nice for the price! It's the Think Pink Kabuki!! This link goes to the M*A*D website where it's on sale for a pretty good price. I believe it can be found elsewhere for cheaper, but I'm not sure where.

Now, I'm going to use this brush for a week and see how it performs ongoing. I've only used it three or so times so far, but it's nice and soft but still has dense bristles in the middle of the brush, so it buffs VERY nicely! So far, it has hardly shed, too. I think maybe 3-5 hairs total.


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I have the mini kabuki brush from Sephora and I'm really loving it! First of all, it was only S$18, making it a real steal. The dome is wonderfully shaped and the bristles are so soft I could buff my face all day with it!


----------



## ruqayya33 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*






I own the BE Handy Buki, the BE Heavenly Face Brush and the Too Faced Retractable Kabuki.

Of the 3, the Too Faced Retractable Kabuki is the softest. I also like the fact that it's retractable and therefore grrrrrrrreat for toting around in the purse or gym bag.

Of the 2 BE brushes, the Heavenly Face Brush is the softest. It's actually not a "real kabuki." It's a flat-top powder brush that applies powder just a touch lighter than a kabuki but - IMHO - gives more coverage than a regular powder  brush.

I also like the BE Handy Buki, since it actually has a handle, unlike traditional kabukis. It just feels and handles better in my small hands. I also think it's softer than the "regular" BE Kabuki.


A note on brushes and dye: I also noticed that a lot of brushes bleed dye for the first few washings. I'm not sure why manufacturers feel they "need" to dye the bristles. I suppose it's a matter of customer appeal. Some people are swayed into a purchase by how something looks - sometimes even more than the product's performance.






t:

Ex: Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes! mascara and Tarte 24/7 Lip Sheers -

I have friends (and have seen reviews on MUA) that looooooooove the funky package of the mascara and would buy it on that factor alone. Now, I like the way the mascara performs, but I don't give a "whoop" on how the package looks. I apply my mascara at home and it ends up in my vanity drawer when I'm done. Nobody sees it but me.

On the other hand, I love the way some of the 24/7 Lip Sheers perform on me, but I hate the cheap/crappy looking package... and the cap doesn't always stay on. (I did repackage them into lip gloss jars.) Drugstore lip products often have better, if not fancy, tubes. At $14 a pop, Tarte could add a tube that's a little nicer looking. (I'm not asking for gold plating.) The product is something I do carry with me and whip out in public, on occassions.


----------



## ambidextrous (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

MAC #182, so soft and dense... well worth the horrid price tag lol


----------



## Summer (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I agree, MAC 182 is well worth it.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

MAC 182.. i cant wait to get the 183 though


----------



## color_lover456 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

As someone who doesn't see the point in having 4390849 brushes and paying more than $5 for a brush I must say that I have been pleasantly surprised with the MAC 182. I use it with my bare minerals and it picks up so much product and disposes of it so well (I don't even have to do the whole tapping thing cuz the product gets swirled so smoothly). I can see the tiny jar of BM lasting forever with my 182


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

How much is the 182 again?
I have this kabuki from Target. lol Its really nice with application BUT the bristles are pretty harsh. Its not that hard or stiff but the ends are a lil harsh.
I guess thats what you get for 5 bucks. hah


----------



## palegirlsrule (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I swapped away my 182 after discovering Everyday Minerals flat top brush. It is insanely soft and perfect for applying minerals. I also really like Alima's 25 brush. I think synthetic kabukis win hands down over animal hair brushes. But YMMV!


----------



## fattycat (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

But is this really worth for MAC 182 ? It's kinda expensive


----------



## Briar (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

I bought Sephora's flat-top "contour blush" brush for my mineral foundation, and I love it!  It is nice and soft, and really buffs the makeup in well, without caking it on.  I much prefer flat-tops to kabuki brushes, I just make a big 'ol mess with the kabukis and seem to lose a lot of the powder.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fattycat* 

 
_But is this really worth for MAC 182 ? It's kinda expensive_

 
I finally gave in after months of contemplating. lol Its 45 bucks but its soooo worth it. I love it! So soft but it does shed a bit because its real goat hair. I use it for everything. Even blush!


----------



## user79 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: The best kabuki brush in your opinion???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fattycat* 

 
_But is this really worth for MAC 182 ? It's kinda expensive_

 
It's cheap when you think about it. I've had mine for around 2 years now (I bought the LE one with the Catherine Deneuve collection), and use it everyday. Divide the US price down by number of days used in 2 years, it works out to 6 cents a day at the moment. And I know this brush will last me a long time yet to come, so it will just get cheaper and cheaper economically speaking!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbelle2001* 

 
_Then I let them (naturally) dry on a towel, I let the 181 and 182 dry standing up._

 
You should never dry brushes standing up. The water will seep back into the ferrule and over time, can dissolve the glue or actually begin to mildew inside. You should always dry brushes flat, including kabukis.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evil* 

 
_i don't have this problem since i use a synthetic one but i have read that some people wrap a paper towel around it with a rubberband while it dries, but then again don't take my word for it._

 
Yep, I shake out all the excess water, then roll mine up snuggly in toilet paper, then lay on the side to dry. It takes a good day to dry that way but when removing the toilet paper, it looks really smooth and no stray hairs.


----------



## mollythedolly (Dec 28, 2007)

I ADORE the Too Faced one... my mom has one and I'm THIS CLOSE to taking it! It's so so so so SO NICE!


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 11, 2008)

Coastal scents has some really nice and soft kabuki brushes and the shipping is incredibly cheap and they let you choose method and company to ship from. They sell other brushes too that are amazing.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jan 11, 2008)

I just ordered the Too faced kabuki from Sephora's website. OMg it was SOOO hard to get my hands on it and I finally did! I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 15, 2008)

I got the Too Faced Pink Retractable Kabuki a few weeks ago and it is seriously the softest brush I have ever felt in my life!! Its so soft & silky that I'm scared to use it because I don't want to ruin it, lol.


----------



## entipy (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I love the 182.  To be honest mine shed a lot the first few times I washed it but then it stopped shedding and has been perfect ever since.  I have tried a lot of kabukis trying to find the best one, and imo it's the 182._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fattycat* 

 
_But is this really worth for MAC 182 ? It's kinda expensive_

 
I'm on my second MAC 182 brush. I sent the first one back because it shed WAY more than I felt it should have - especially for the price tag. MAC sent me another one, and after washing it only twice, it has begun to shed again. *sigh* The hairs only stick badly if I'm kinda sticky/sweaty (which is a problem for me when I get ready in the mornings, go figure) but still... I hate picking hairs off my face!!

My last entry in here was about the pink kabuki which is still a great brush! However, I wanted to point out that my most recent favorite is the new Everyday Minerals Long Handled Kabuki. It's synthetic, soft as it can be, and dense enough in the middle to buff really well. It's a tad on the small side, but I think I'm actually liking that better because I can get the small spots in a more controlled manner. (Like underneath my eyes.) I also tried EDM's new Flat Top synthetic. I didn't care much for that one. The head is just too small to provide adequate coverage - IMO. 

Anyway - y'all check 'em out.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_While I still definitely love my 182 brush, it's shedding a lot more than I'd like considering how much I paid for it!

I've found another kabuki which is really pretty darn nice for the price! It's the Think Pink Kabuki!! This link goes to the M*A*D website where it's on sale for a pretty good price. I believe it can be found elsewhere for cheaper, but I'm not sure where.

Now, I'm going to use this brush for a week and see how it performs ongoing. I've only used it three or so times so far, but it's nice and soft but still has dense bristles in the middle of the brush, so it buffs VERY nicely! So far, it has hardly shed, too. I think maybe 3-5 hairs total._

 
I just ordered the think pink kabuki not too long ago. it's yet to arrive though. I was skeptical at first but after reading this, I'm sure it'll be great!


----------



## entipy (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_I just ordered the think pink kabuki not too long ago. it's yet to arrive though. I was skeptical at first but after reading this, I'm sure it'll be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think you'll be disappointed. It's a great little brush!


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm wondering if the normal 182 is as good in quality as the LE 182 that came out with the Catherine Deneuve collection. That's the one I have and have never had a shedding problem. Are the permanent 182 brushes made differently? I wonder...


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 23, 2008)

I have never had a problem with the permanent 182 shedding. I bought two, one for myself and another for my sister, and both of us really swear by it, so I don't know if there should be a big difference in the quality.

Regarding other kabuki brushes, some other brands I've used that were also quite good were Clarins and the white goat hair kabuki from A'Squirrel. IMO, they're not as amazingly soft or full as the 182, but they make for great backups and are much more compact and lighter, so they're also easier to bring in my purse if I want a powder touch-up.


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm wondering if the normal 182 is as good in quality as the LE 182 that came out with the Catherine Deneuve collection. That's the one I have and have never had a shedding problem. Are the permanent 182 brushes made differently? I wonder..._

 
Me too.  I have the Catherine Deneuve one and it's absolutely perfect.  It's the most used brush I have, I love it!


----------



## entipy (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm still loving my EDM Long Handled Kabuki! I've tried it vs. my MAC 182 several times, I like it better still. It's softer and applies the minerals better for me. I know that's like... blasphemy, but.. there it is. LOL


----------



## delic1999 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sephora Brand Professionnel Kabuki Brush #50 

I actualy really like my brush. It's supper soft and i have not had any sheding with it.

New Page 0

I also heard some girls loving these brushes too. I am thinking about trying theirs as well. and the prices are great!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 18, 2008)

My MAC 182 sheds every time I use it. I bought it a few months ago, whats the deal?


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_My MAC 182 sheds every time I use it. I bought it a few months ago, whats the deal?_

 
Where did you buy it from- instore, online store, ebay?


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 30, 2008)

My MAC 182 sheds every bloody time I use it as well. It pisses me off because it was pretty expensive. The hairs are constantly breaking off and it is annoying that I have to take extra time picking them off my face in the mornings. I purchased mine from MAC online. I take very good care of that brush too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to order a Kabuki from A-Squirrel. I have a set of face + eye brushes from them that have not shed _once_ in the time that I've had them. I'm very impressed with the quality of their brushes.


----------



## neotrad (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_My MAC 182 sheds every bloody time I use it as well. It pisses me off because it was pretty expensive. The hairs are constantly breaking off and it is annoying that I have to take extra time picking them off my face in the mornings. I purchased mine from MAC online. I take very good care of that brush too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to order a Kabuki from A-Squirrel. I have a set of face + eye brushes from them that have not shed once in the time that I've had them. I'm very impressed with the quality of their brushes.
_

 
Mine is like yours. Mine keeps shedding everytime I use(probably because it's made in China?). And I bought it from a MAC store. 
Anyway, the 182 brush is NOT soft AT ALL. It even pricks my sensitive skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think ones who say it is soft have never used the other Kabuki brushes that are better quality.  

I recommend the makeup brushes by Hakuhodo USA
They actually make brushes for pro makeup artists and the quality is very great.


----------



## stingray (Mar 30, 2008)

I find the 180 small buffer brush very prickly on my skin and I'm not that sensitive, maybe a bit but not that sensitive. Washing it doesn't seem to have helped any either. 

I've had the BE Handy Buki and Heavenly Face Brush and they prickle even more than the MAC 180! Eugh...

All 3 of those brushes made my skin sore and the next day it would end up being "bumpy" and a bit red.

I've also got the Bobbi Brown Face Brush which is a kabuki similar to the 182 I think, and I find gorgeously soft and nice compared to the 180 and BE brushes. I haven't had it that long so I can't say how it lasts. I don't know how it compares to the MAC 182 though.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Where did you buy it from- instore, online store, ebay?_

 
At the store! The MA warned me that it will shed because its real hair. Its been months now since I have been using it and I still have to pick off the hairs off of my face, so annoying! ugh


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Apr 16, 2008)

*Kabuki*

Hey! I'm looking for a good quality kabuki brush to buff out my face 
I have the Sephora brand one right now and it leaves bits of hair all over my face after and its so annoying! 

the MAC one is a bit pricey for me so I was hoping for some recs of brushes that are moderately priced 

any suggestions? 

tia


----------



## tropical_smiles (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

I got my kabuki brush from my bare minerals set.  I find that it's great


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

seriously..i have the essence ofbeauty one. Its like 10 bucks at cvs, but i bought it on specktra for 6. Its big and fluffy and great. works just fine...


----------



## Amaranth (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

Does anyone know if MAC even still makes the 180 kabuki? I don't see it on the website anymore. I really like that brush, I know some people don't, but I find it works really well and I've never had any bristles come out.

Except that time where they ALL came out. Ahem. Easily fixed with krazy glue though...


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

I got mine from Target for like $5.00.  It works good & doesn't shed!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

The Bare Essentials Kabukhi works great,
Also the Too Faced Retractable Kabukhi is awesome as well.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

I heard that the Retractable  one from Too Faced is the best after the 182. I have the 182 and I don't like it too much. It sheds a lot :\


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

I hated the Bare Essentuals Kabuki. It sheds, its rough, it looks like shredded wheat.  The Sephora Buffer Brush is better.  The NARS Botan Brush (soft, thick, feels like the top of a cat's head) is the penultimate-expensive but worth it.


----------



## MEGCLARE (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

I bought the one off Coastal Scents.com
I havn't had it long so we will see if it holds up.
but it seems like it is a good quality brush.
no shedding so far


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

Stay away from the Bare Escentuals Kabuki!  The full size and baby buki are soo scratchy.  If you have sensitive skin stay far, far away from those two - over time they scratched my skin and made it super red and irritated.

The Smashbox 19 is excellent and soft and can be found on e-bay for a steal.

I got a cute buby kabuki in my Adesign mini brush set here -> adesign - Bags and Sets
You can find a full size kabuki that is SO gorgeous and soft here -> adesign - Face Brushes


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

I love my Posh Kabuki brush


----------



## tropical_smiles (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

lol reading all your comments after mine makes me think maybe i should reconsider my kabuki..too bad QUO at shoppers drug mart doesn't make them


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

hmm so many choices to look at haha
thanks so much for all your suggestions, I'm going to go do some shopping around for this since it would be such an investment
I heard the BE one is good though..


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

The Too Faced Kabuki is too soft to stand up to the 182. I bought it for looks because there's no way it would apply powder like my 182. The bristles damn near collapse on your face.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

I've tried a few but the 182 really works the best for me.

I always see the 180s whenever they go to the freestanding store but I don't know if they're discontinued.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

i just got all 3 of the kabuki brushes from coastalscents.com 

they are VERY SOFT but still stiff enough to buff out your face and they cost like 5-10 bucks each. my fav one out of the 3 is the italian badger. its huge and works like a charm with no shedding!


----------



## infernalmachine (May 15, 2008)

anybody tried the avon one?  i'm curious.


----------



## ylin4985 (May 19, 2008)

Hey gals, I'm deciding between the MAC 182 and the Lumiere Kabuki. MAC is obviously much more expensive, double the price, but I've heard so many rave reviews for the Lumiere one.

Which one do you think I should get?


----------



## drieyes (May 26, 2008)

I want to buy a kabuki as well but now I am confused between the 182 and 183.  Which one is better for buffing?


----------



## user79 (May 26, 2008)

The Italian Buffer Brush Large from coastalscents.com is really good for people wanting a cheaper option than the MAC 182. I have it as well and I have used it quite a bit, the 182 is still the best imo, but the coastal scents one is very usable as well, and it's only like $11 or something.


----------



## blindpassion (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drieyes* 

 
_I want to buy a kabuki as well but now I am confused between the 182 and 183. Which one is better for buffing?_

 

In my opinion, definitely the 182. I have both, but the 182 is the one I grab non stop for buffing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it seems to be the most popular of the two all around as well.


----------



## anshu7 (May 30, 2008)

*best buffer brush?*

hey guys m looking for a gud buffer brush but not expensive.any recommendations?


----------



## Moxy (May 30, 2008)

I used mini kabuki brush from everyday minerals today..so soft and application is great. It only costs like 5 dollars!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apart from this one, I also swear by mac's #182, it's great.


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 3, 2008)

My favourite brush for mineral makeup application is EDM Long handled kabuki brush. I just adore it! It is supersuper soft. It stays in shape while applying, so you can really buff foundation into your skin. So it's dence enough, but still feels silky in your skin. Also the price is perfect. This quality for such a low price, I can't believe it! And not even one hair had shed from my EDM kabukis and that is almost a miracle too. I can't say enough good thing about these brushes, but... Definitely worth trying for! 

June, you asked about NARS kabukis. I have two of them: Kabuki artisan botan brush and Yachiyo kabuki brush. The last one is not a classic kabuki, it has a very lond handle. All in all NARS brushes are OK, but I expect more from that expensive makeup brushes. I do not see that the price is in right balance with the quality you get. So I can't recommend NARS kabukis. You can get better ones for less money.

MAC's 182 is also a quite good brush. It is also supersoft and easy to use. But it isn't my favourite one, it isn't as perfect as my favourite kabuki. It may be, if the price would be more reasonable. MAC 182 has also another minus: if you have small face, it is probably too large for some things (for example applying blush/face pigments to your face etc.) So in my opinion it isn't as versatile as EDM's version. But still I love 182 brush too.


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 19, 2008)

I got the Flat Top brush from Everyday Minerals. It should come in next week. It was recommended on Youtube. I'll let you all know how it is.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 20, 2008)

I love the flat top brush from Everyday Minerals! I just got it in my latest order and it is the softest brush I have ever used. It's the best for buffing and layering mineral foundation!


----------



## Almost black. (Jun 20, 2008)

I have only two kabuki brushes - catrice and Mad Minerals. I've tried only the 2nd one. Anyway, I really love it. Soft, gentle, hair doesn't fall out, etc. Shortly - everything you want from a kabuki brush or brushes generaly.


----------



## chiahong (Jul 3, 2008)

EM nt bad...


----------



## miss_sonya (Jul 11, 2008)

NARS kabuki brushes are to die for!! SOO expensive in the store but once you touch it you will fall in love forever!! I took the chance of ordering a whole set of NARS brushes on ebay and completely lucked out!! They were 100% authentic...took them to sephora and compared them...even the sales rep couldnt believe it..he even brought over the manager to check em' out! They couldnt believe I got the entire line for $89...yes I said $89!!! The botan brush sells for $75 alone! I was doing cart-wheels...jumping with joy...and calling everyone I knew to brag!! Even if you dont get so lucky finding a deal like I did...NARS Kabuki's are the best ever!!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 23, 2008)

*Everyday Minerals - Baby Kabuki & Flat Top*

I got my Everyday Minerals order today and the brushes are exceptional!

I put them through a super hard washing with lots of tugging and squeezing to get the water out and there was ZERO shedding
Also, they are very very soft & the Baby Kabuki is smaller than the BE baby buki and great for me!
The Flat Top has a short handlle and I love the size
I noticed today that they've added an eye buki to their collection...
I'm definitely going to test that out (only $7.00)

I love that their brushes are VEGAN (synthetic)

lol... I sound like a commercial
and just for reference:
$6.00 Baby Kabuki
$10.00 Flat Top


----------



## preciouscharm (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *infernalmachine* 

 
_anybody tried the avon one?  i'm curious._

 
eh its sheds and bristles are too rough


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Everyday Minerals - Baby Kabuki & Flat Top*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_I got my Everyday Minerals order today and the brushes are exceptional!

I put them through a super hard washing with lots of tugging and squeezing to get the water out and there was ZERO shedding
Also, they are very very soft & the Baby Kabuki is smaller than the BE baby buki and great for me!
The Flat Top has a short handlle and I love the size
I noticed today that they've added an eye buki to their collection...
I'm definitely going to test that out (only $7.00)

I love that their brushes are VEGAN (synthetic)

lol... I sound like a commercial
and just for reference:
$6.00 Baby Kabuki
$10.00 Flat Top_

 
ITA! I absolutely love the flat-top brush for buffing out my foundation after applying it with a 190-like brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, it's a tad bit small, so I'm going to get a coastal scents italian badger buffer.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Everyday Minerals - Baby Kabuki & Flat Top*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_ITA! I absolutely love the flat-top brush for buffing out my foundation after applying it with a 190-like brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oooh good tip .. i'm going to try that
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_However, it's a tad bit small, so I'm going to get a coastal scents italian badger buffer._

 

please do report back and let us know about that badger flattop
i got the pink one from coastal scents 
and although it's very soft.... 
(comparable with my MAC 183) 
I had to soak he bristles it in vinegar overnight 
to get out that stink it got every time it got wet


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 6, 2008)

I had the BE Full Coverage Kabuki and used it for nearly two years.. I wasn't really a fan because it's so scratchy on my face! But it is very dense, but I never really wanted to shell out 40 bux for a new one so I stuck with it 

I recently bought both the MAC 182 several weeks ago and the Too Faced Teddy Bear Hair Kabuki yesterday. I'm regretting buying the 182 because the Too Faced is cheaper, cuter, and portable! I bought it because I wanted one for touchups during the day and definitely wish I hadn't purchased the MAC 182 because Too Faced is so much better!


----------



## mysteryflavored (Aug 6, 2008)

I apply my MMU with Meow Cosmetic's short-handled flat-top brush. LOVE IT.

I also recently bought the Japonesque Bronzer Brush (basically, the cheaper of the two kabukis) and am so blown away by the quality. Esp. for $25.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Aug 6, 2008)

I have the kabuki brush from Bare Escentuals that comes with the starter kit.  I was happy with its performance, however this is the first (and only) kabuki brush I ever tried/owned.  Well, just recently I happened upon the Too Faced kabuki brush...LUXURY!  It might be the softest brush I have ever touched.  I do not use it for the initial application of my minerals.  My primary use for it is after I have applied the powders.  I have a tendency to look a bit chalky with the powder, so I lightly spritz some charged water (Fix + would work too) on the end of the kabuki and buff my face.  The difference is incredible!  I LOVE this brush and am saving my pennies to buy the full set of Teddy Bear Hair brushes (that's what Too Faced calls the synthetic fibers in their brushes).  I guess what I am saying is that one kabuki brush is not mighty enough for my face...LOL!  

Me=High Maintenance & Sucker for Softness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.  In my world a non-MAC product has to be undeniably exceptional to make it into my traincase.  Many fine products have been left behind the velvet rope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  My Too Faced kabuki is on the top tier of my traincase with my other MAC brushes...THAT is saying something!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

i love my 182


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 6, 2008)

I love MAC   
but given how expensive everything is getting 
and with me wanting to have more makeup
I've been more open to brush alternatives 
that are equal if not better in quality 
and money-wise, better value

so just to give myself a reality check today
i just did a blind test (lo... just with my eyes closed) of my kabuki brushes

in order of softest to roughest:
1) Everyday Minerals (synthetic) baby kabuki & flat top --by a long shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) MAC 183 (very soft but sheds a bit still) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) Pink Flat Top for coastal scents (I would consider this a good value alternative to the 183 if I didnt already have  one) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) BE kabuki... YUCK scratchy mess


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 7, 2008)

The only Kabuki I've tried is BE, but I knew from the start there had to be better out there (considering it felt like buffing your face with a cactus lol) So because I'm getting back into Mineral Makeup (I'm going to try Alima, BE made  me look SO shiny) I am on a hunt for the perfect Kabuki brush...I'll let you girls know which one I picked!


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 8, 2008)

The Pink Kabuki from coastalscents is serving me well! It's dense enough to buff foundation and apply powder. And it's pink! incredibly adorable. Doesn't shed too.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 12, 2008)

I got my Coastal Scents buffer brush. It's absolutely amazing; I'm definitely going to use more mineral foundation in the future.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I absolutley LOVE the Adesign Flat Top Kabuki! Its not flimsy like some of my other face brushes and is super soft...It applies my powder foundation beautifully


----------



## bulldog80 (Aug 12, 2008)

I just bought the MAC 180 Kabuki brush, I LOVE IT!!!  I buy everything MAC and refuse to try the others.  But, I don't have a problem with shedding whatsoever, it applies my liquid foundation like a dream!!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_I absolutley LOVE the Adesign Flat Top Kabuki! Its not flimsy like some of my other face brushes and is super soft...It applies my powder foundation beautifully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh... I've seen those in my local store... their synthetic brushes are primo... been eyeing their flat top foundation brush


----------



## AmandDUR (Aug 12, 2008)

be kabukis are god awful.

too faced makes a wonderfully soft retractable kabuki. and its synthetic, so it will last a lot longer. and its PINK.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_I got my Coastal Scents buffer brush. It's absolutely amazing; I'm definitely going to use more mineral foundation in the future._

 

I recieved my Alima mineral samples today (shipping was only 2 days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and it applied the foundation flawlessly! I'm very impressed. It's better than my Sephora bronzer brush.


----------



## magia (Aug 16, 2008)

My love is Lily Lolo's Super kabuki! Really, it's the best, give it a try!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_I got my Coastal Scents buffer brush. It's absolutely amazing; I'm definitely going to use more mineral foundation in the future._

 
which one did you get ,I ordered one as well. I think it was called the deluxe it has a flat top and a short handle.


----------



## Lucenah (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Kabuki*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_lol reading all your comments after mine makes me think maybe i should reconsider my kabuki..too bad QUO at shoppers drug mart doesn't make them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ya, Quo has a pretty extensive brush collection for what it is, all they're missing is a kabuki.  

Though, I work at Shoppers, and I was putting up price labels today, and I ran into one that said "Quo Kabuki" for $20 (I think?  Or was it $22.  I don't really remember at all).  Anyways, I couldn't find it, and there's nothing about it on the website either... but why have a price label for it?  

I think I'm going to ask a cosmetician about it, and if they actually do exist I'm def going to run and test them out!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 2, 2008)

The only kabuki I've tried is one by Japonesque, and it's ok, but it's a pain in the arse to clean. I would love to try the new kabuki that MUFE put out with its HD collection, that thing was so damn soft!


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_which one did you get ,I ordered one as well. I think it was called the deluxe it has a flat top and a short handle._

 
Sorry for the late response.

I have the Italian Badger one. I have a friend with the deluxe one as well and she said she liked it.


----------



## vivify (Sep 9, 2008)

I like the cashmere kabuki from LaurEss.  I love their flat top more though ;x


----------



## pinkninja (Sep 17, 2008)

Absolutely love my everyday minerals Kabuki brush, it's soft and really good for my mineral make up


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 15, 2009)

I love my MAC kabuki. But if you want a low price kabuki until your budget allows the MAC brush, try the ECOTOOLS travel size mineral brush set ($10- $14). I really like the small size and softness of the mini kabuki that comes with the set. The other brushes in the set are nice and worthwhile too. You can purchase it at Target or AMAZON.COM. The baby kabuki lacks density but is good for finishing powders that don't require a lot of vigorous buffing.

BTW ... I dislike the BE kabuki. It's a bit rough on the face.

UPDATE ... Everyday Minerals flat top brush is wonderful. It's soft, dense and very afforable


----------



## lumiere (Feb 22, 2009)

I LOVE too faced's portable kabuki brush..it's so soft, I could really just sit and run it over my face all day, lol~ and it has such cute packaging.


----------



## rosewitch2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lumiere* 

 
_I LOVE too faced's portable kabuki brush..it's so soft, I could really just sit and run it over my face all day, lol~ and it has such cute packaging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ya i love the packaging also ... but for mineral application i prefer flat top type... for me it makes the application so much easier and more even.. i am using smashbox flat top brush ( the one from decadence vanity brush set ) the application is very nice i find it poke my face a bit so i am thinking of getting one from crownbrush


----------



## alka1 (Mar 1, 2009)

The best kabuki i've tried is the MAC 181 brush. It's soft and applies powder beautifully. It's also very portable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and verryy soft.

My second favorite is the 182. I also really like MUFE's HD kabuki for applying liquid foundation. 

EM's brushes are really soft, but I feel they're not the best at applying/blending powder. They seem to drag against the skin and it just doesn't feel like it's buffing in the powder properly.


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 1, 2009)

My favourite's the 182. Next in line would be the Ecotools retractable kabuki! It's more comparable to the 181 though, but it does a great job and it's super soft and cheap!


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i love my 182_

 
So do I.


----------



## sundaram (Mar 29, 2009)

i really love the too faced retractable kabuki. it's so soft and the pink packaging is just so adorable!


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_My favourite's the 182. Next in line would be the Ecotools retractable kabuki! It's more comparable to the 181 though, but it does a great job and it's super soft and cheap!_

 

ITA ... the new ECOTOOLS retractable Kabuki is soft, effective and comparatively inexpensive. I love the convenience of a retractable brush.


----------



## Nicnivin (Apr 14, 2009)

I just used my 182 for the first time today and I will never use another kabuki brush ever! Been using the BE kabuki and wow what a difference. I am glad I took everyone recommendation and picked the 182 up yesterday, well worth the money spent!


----------



## User38 (Apr 14, 2009)

Absolutely -- the 182 so far has been a joy to use


----------



## MissResha (Apr 14, 2009)

too faced kabuki hands down. no other brush comes close.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought a Lily Lolo Kabuki brush and it came this morning.
I love it! So soft
And only £14 too!


----------



## MelmoK (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to Kabuki brushes that I love and couldn't chose between. First is the MUFE HD Kabuki and the second is the Too Faced retractable Kabuki. Love them both.


----------



## tarnii (Jul 19, 2009)

I have an ED Minerals Kabuki which looks nice and is very soft but it sheds a bit which is a pain and I have a BE Kabuki which works well as long as I wash it very regularly.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm using the Ecotools Kabuki which is so soft and affordable. May have to try the Mac 182 next.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 29, 2010)

you can't go wrong with 182.
i recently bought ecotools bronzer brush and it is amazingly soft and densely packed. it only costs $10 and it's BOGOF at riteaid right now!


----------



## regru (May 15, 2011)

EDM are the best, no doubt


----------



## mckpoon (May 29, 2011)

another vote for the TF kabuki
	soft like baby angel buttocks and no shedding whatsoever


----------



## AnjaNicole (May 29, 2011)

I like the Sigma Makeup flat top kabuki.


----------



## Erin0metallica (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey there, I guess you have already made you mind but in my opinion, the best brushes for applying mineral makeup are ELF Studio face kabuki and the flat top face brush. Both amazing for an unbeatable price.


----------



## frejyavanir (Aug 23, 2011)

Do I drop mad cash on the 182? I dropped 30 canadian bones on  one from lise waitier a little while ago, nice, dense soft and all that, but it's my third kabuki brush that leaves sh*&ty little hairs all over my face and I'm sick of it! Anyone know of any non shedding, slightly cheaper ones that will blow me away? I used a friends Chanel kabuki brush a while back and it was beautiful, and cheaper than the 182. However, I only used it on her face twice so I'm skeptical.


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 6, 2012)

i have the MAC 182 but i ALWAYS reach for my Real Techniques Kabuki brush... 

  	It is just so soft and buffs in powder amazingly well <3


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

try the body shop kabuki brush its nice n soft give clean finish


----------



## Melissa Sloki (Oct 1, 2012)

MAC 182 is the best.


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 1, 2012)

I luv my Bare Essentials kabuki


----------

